# أشهر حالات خطف الفتيات القبطيات



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*أشهر حالات خطف الفتيات القبطيات*

بسم الله القوى



 فى القاهرة

مرة أخرى: الشرطة تسلم طفلة لمختطفها 

قامت شرطة كرداسة بتسلم الطفلة مروة نسيم فريج - دبلوم تجارة– 17 سنه – المقيمة 23 شارع عبده مراد أرض اللواء بكرداسة للمدعو / أحمد حسن إبراهيم – متعهد أفراح - 26 سنه – المقيم 22 شارع عبده مراد أرض اللواء بكرداسة والذي قام باختطافها يوم الخميس الموافق 13/5/2004 من أمام منزلها وقد حرر أهلها محضراً بذلك في قسم الشرطة وفى يــوم الأحد الموافق27/6/2004 في تمام الساعة الثالثة فجرا اتصل رئيس مباحث شرطة كرداسة المقدم / سيد البغدادي بوالد القاصر وأبلغه بأنه تم القبض علي المتهم ومعه القاصر وبالفعل حضر لديوان القسم أسرة القاصر معتقدين أنهم سوف يتسلمون ابنتهم إلا أنهم احتجزوهم حتى مساء الثلاثاء الموافق29/6/2004وبعد ذلك أفرج عنهم وتم تسليم الطفلة لمختطفها وخرجا الاثنين معاً ( القاصر والمتهم ) مع ذهول الأسرة جميعها التي توقعت أن يتم تسليم الطفلة لذويها طبقا لما هو متبع قانوناً كما نص علي ذلك قانون الطفل رقم 12 لسنة 1996 و منشور الأزهر الصادر عام 1998 وتعليمات النيابة العامة الصادرة في عام 1979 والتى تقضى جميعها بتسليم القاصر لذويه في مثل هذه الأحوال (يذكر أن الضابط سيد البغدادي سبق إدانته في جناية تعذيب مواطن مسيحي حتى الموت وحكم علية بالسجن خمس سنوات إلا أن محكمة النقض ألغت العقوبة ) 0 

ويرى مركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان ان هذه الواقعة - لو صحت - لا استوجب - عقاب هذا الضابط ومن معه وكذلك خاطف الطفلة طبقا للمادة 269 من قانون العقوبات والتى تقضى بعقوبة من يهتك عرض صبى أو صبية لم يبلغ ثمانية عشر سنه كاملة بغير قوة او تهديد بالحبس حتى ثلاث سنوات

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


فى يوم 12/ 5 / 2004 م أعتدى صاحب قهوة أسمه أحمد الجهينى على الآنسة نيفين خليل صليب وأختطفها من أمام محله فى مينا البصل بالأسكندرية ونيفين (22سنة ) مخطوبة لـ بيشوى دميان عبد الملاك وكان محدد زواجها فى شهر 7 /2004 وذهب الوالد لقسم البوليس فلم يتعاون معه السيد عبد الغفار الديب غير معروف رتبته فى البوليس
 ------------------------------------------------


فى يوم 31 /3 / 2004 م إختطفت إيفا توما فهمى توما أسعد محضر إدارى رقم 3376 لسنة 2004 م بإسم توما فهمى توما اسم رئيس وحده مباحث البوليس بقسم بوليس بنى سويف / زكريا ابو زينة , وأسم ضابط أمن الدولة بنى سويف / حاتم إيهاب كساب ولم تهتم جهات الأمن بهذا الإختطاف والإغتصاب وقد قام المختطفون بمكالمات تليفونية برقم 31 72 57 بنى سويف وكان يمكن بهذا الإتصال أن يقبضوا على الجناة وقد أتهمت الأسرة محمد حسين الموظف بهيئة البريد بهذا الإختطاف ولكن أجهزة الأمن لم تفعل شيئاً 

رقم بطاقة إيفا القديمة  19846 فى 2 / 4 / 1995 م مواليد الفيوم 

الرقم القومى 2300085

تاريخ الميلاد 15 / 5 / 1978 م 

وكانت تقيم فى شارع مصطفى كامل من شارع إسلام 

منزل صبحى تادرس 

بجوار الحاج كامل مجاهد ببنى سويف

------------------------------------------------------------------





يقوم محل سوبر ماركت  أولاد رجب فى الرويال بالاس المحمل مترو التوحيد والنور بمصر الجديدة بخداع المسيحيات الذين يشترون منهم بإعطائهم جائزة شراء ويقولون إذهبى للأدارة وهناك توقع عليها بدون معرفة ويتضح أنها أوراق إسلامهن ( ستة حالات بنات ) هذا هو إفلاس الإسلام

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فى 26/1/04 قبض البوليس فى مصر على بيتر نادى وأسحق داود وجون عادل وأندرو سعيد أثناء رحتهم إلى نويبع وقد قبض عليهم فى الفندق وأستولوا على أناجيل وكتب مسيحية وتم حبسهم 5 أسابيع بدون محاكمة فى الوقت الذى لا يفعل البوليس فى مصر شيئاً حين يتم أغتصاب وخطف الفتيات وقتل المسيحيين 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فى 17/3/2004 أشار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى عظته الأسبوعية عن إختفاء فتيات مسيحيات فى محلات السوبر ماركت وقال ياريت رجال البوليس يأخذوا موقف حازم لأنه جائتنى خظابات لا حصر لها وماتقولوش هاتولنا أسماء إحنا عارفين يمكن أخدوهم وودوهم أى حته ما نعرفش هما فين 
وفى نفس العظة قال قداسة البابا شنودة أنا بقول كده وعارف خطورة الموقف وموش عايزين بلاوى تانية تحصل لنا كفاية إللى فات 
وقد قارن قداسة البابا بين القبض على شباب مسافرين ومعهم أناجيل وأودعوهم 15 يوم فى السجن ونيابة وبين إختفاء 6 فتيات فى محلات السوبر ماركت وقال قداسته أننا لن نسكت على هذا أبدأ ولوحظ أنه قال لأحد مرافقية أتصل بيهم وكلمهم 
رعب فى الشارع القبطى
مراسلنا فى القاهرة
فى 3/ 2004 انتاب الشارع القبطى الرعب من تحذيرات القساوسه فى الكنائس و اماكن تجمعات المسيحين من خطف البنات المتكرر فى مصر وزاد الامر حده خروج قداسه البابا عن صمته الذى التزم به لاكثر من عشرون عاما و الذى ندد فيه بجرائم خطف البنات و الذى ختم كلامه بعباره (لن نسكت بعد ذلك ابدا) ووصل الامر بمطالبه الاهالى بعدم خروج البنات بمفردها وعدم التقاط صور القديسين الملقاه فى الشوارع وتقبيلها لأن المسلميين يمزجونها بماده مخدره ( خطفوا بنت فى الأسكندرية ) وعدم التسوق من متاجر المسلميين وعدم فتح الابواب لأى غريب حتى ولو كان كشاف النور أو الغاز. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


رجال الأمن العام المصرى يحتجز زوجه قبطية وأم مريضة نفسياً وتصاب أحياناً بحالات من الصرع وموجز الحدث تم كالآتى (1):-

السيدة سناء سامى إسحق هى زوجه وأم مريضة نفسياً ومصابه بالصرع وهى تقيم فى المنيا بصعيد مصر يعرضها أهلها على الأطباء المتخصصين بين الحين والآخر وفى أثناء ترددهم على الأطباء إختطفتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية وأرغموها تحت تهديد السلاح والإرهاب وهربوا بها من أهلها إلى الأزهر فى القاهرة لإشهار إسلامها ومنذ ذلك الحين منعت من رؤيه أهلها وأولادها وعائلتها وأيضا من رجال الكنيسة – ونشرت العصابات الإسلامية حالة من الذعر والإرهاب على منازل أهلها وعائلتها حيث يساعد رجال البوليس المصرى الإرهابيين فى تنفيذ مخطط واسع لأسلمة الأقباط تحت التهديد والإرهاب فقاموا بمحاصرة منزل الزوج برجال أمن الدولة والخفراء والمباحث لإلقاء القبض على الخارج من المنزل والداخل إليه – وقد أقام المسلمون هذه الحرب النفسية المريرة والشرسة لإجبار أهلها وزوجها على التوقيع بعدم التعرض لها أو البحث عنها والوقوف بجانب إبنتهم وإختهم  المريضة نفسياً التى لا تملك إتخاذ قراراً بهذه الخطورة , وفى نفس الوقت تبغى قوات الأمن من هذه الأعمال أن يوقع أهلها على إقرار يشهدون فيه على صحة قواها العقليه حتى يخرجوا من المطب الذى وقع فيه الأزهر – ولهذا قام رجال الأمن المصرى والبوليس بحجز السيدة سناء سامى إسحق بدون مبرر منذ 10/ 11/ 2001 فى مركز الشرطة 0 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

يوم 20\10\2003 علاء فاروق حجازي (مصري مسلم)عضو فى جمعيه غير رسميه تسمي بالجمعيه الشرعيه بعين شمس . هذه الجمعيه لها نشاط غير معلن الا وهو اجبار الفتيات المسيحيات على الدخول فى الاسلام سواء بالتهديد أو الخطف. قام علاء با ختطاف الطالبه هبة سمير وهبة الطالبه بكليه الاداب الفرقه الثالثه قسم علم نفس جامعه المنيا وتسكن في مدينة سما لوط التابعة لمحافظة المنيا (صعيد مصر) في الصوامع شارع الأمام الغزالي وقد تم هذا معصرة سما لوط شرق ارض 
هذا الاختطاف. وقد هدد المختطفون عائله الفتاه فى حاله ابلاغهم الشرطه بالانتقام من الفتاه. هذه الجمعيه قامت باختطاف 16 فتاه مسيحيه خلال 8 شهور تحت سمع و بصر الشرطه المصريه وقد اعلن والدها الذى يعمل سكرتير مدرسه و اخوها حاله الاضراب عن الطعام حتى تعود الفتاه

==========================================================
فى يوم 27/9/2003 أختطفت وأغتصبت وسجنت إنجى إدوار ناجى فى منزل مسلم أسمه عبد الجابر قنديل يسكن فى 2- شارع حسان القاضى جيزة بمصر وعندما ذهب أبيها واخيها إلى البوليس المصرى ليشتكى رفض قبول الشكوى وقبض عليهم وسجنهم وهذا هو شريعة الأسلام ودين الأسلام وعدل الأسلام فى مصر.

==========================================================

فقد تم خطف فتاة مسيحيه اثناء ذهابها الى كنيسة الى كنيسة العذراء بالعصافره قبلى0وذلك يوم الاثنين الموافق 26/1/2004 الساعه الحاديه عشر ظهرا 00الفتاة اسمها/سوزان عزيز ابراهيم شفيق 00 وتاريخ ميلادها /25/4/1988 مع العلم ان والد الفتاة يعمل معلم بكنيسة مارجرجس 0 بقرية بريما بطنطا محافظة الغربية0وقد قام اخوها جورج بابلاغ قسم المنتزه الا ان القسم رفض عمل محضر خطف واكتفى بتحرير محضر تغيب برقم 114 ح المنتزه بتاريخ 26/1/2004 0اسم خاطف الفتاه سائق يدعى /عبد السلام شعبان عبد ربه الشهير بااحمد0 ورقم تليفون منزله 035054058___ورقم الموبيل الخاص به /0123835462 / عنوان الفتاة المخطوفه/65ش هدى الاسلام سيدى بشر قبلى الاسكندريه ---وتليفون منزلها /035377008---- كما ان اخوها جورج يحمل موبيل رقم /0105071892/ ملحوظه هامه 00 انه تم عمل فاكسات الى السيد رئيس الجمهوريه والسيد رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخليه ووزير العدل ولم يتحرك احد الى الان +++ فرجاء التدخل والصلاة من اجل سوزان+ 
===========================================================

فى يوم 4/1/2004 أختطف البلطجى فهمى طه محمود الطالبة بالصف الثالث الثانوى المسيحية القبطية المريضه نفسياً أنجى حلمى حبيب بمدينة المحلة الكبرى وتريد الحكومة المصرية إشهار إسلامها الشهر القادم1/ 3/2004 وقام العميد محمد أحمد حميده مأمور قسم البوليس بتهديد الفتاه المريضه نفسياً وهى قاصر وتبلغ من العمر 19 سنة وقد خرجت مع أخيها الصغير لتشترى بعض أدوات المكياج وعندما رجعت هى وأخيها وكانوا قد نسوا أن يشتروا حزام فطلب أخيها ان يرجع ويأكل أما هى فقد رجعت لتشترية وقد أتصل صاحب المحل بالأب وأخبره أنه  ضايقها عصابة من الشباب أمام باب المحل فقالت لهم أنا مجنونة وباخد دوا وإللى هايتعرضلى أنا سوف أؤذيه ولكنهم أتصلوا بزعيم العصابة المدعو فهمى طه محمود الذى أختطفها عنوة وقد حاول الوالد أن يبلغ البزليس بمحضر عن إختفائها وقد رفض البوليس أن يسجل المحضر تواطئاً مع البلطجى فهمى طه محمود وذهب الوالد لمكتب حقوق الإنسان الذى حدد مقابلة مع قيادة الشرطه فى دمنهور وقد قال مدير الشرطه من حقق أن تقابلها بمفردك وقد ذهب إلى قسم الشرطه ليقابل أبنته فوجد 14 ظابطاً فى الحجرة والتى من المفروض أن يقابل أبنته على إنفراد فيها وقد رفع الوالد قضيه 

==========================================================


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

8/9/2003

بــــلاغ عــاجل

السيد اللواء / وزيـر الداخلية
تحية طيبة 000 وبعد
حيث ورد لمركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان شكوي المواطنة / تريز جـرجس بشـــري  المقيمة 44 شارع الشهداء – عزبة عثمان – شبرا الخيمة والتي جاء فيها بأنه بتـــاريخ 21/3/2003 تم القبض علي شقيقها المدعو / ويصـا جرجس بشري بحجة اغتصاب فتاة بالصف الثاني الثانوى والدها يدعى ناصر محمد سكرتير نيابة شبرا الخيمة إلا أن تقرير الطب الشرعي أثبت عدم بكارتها منذ زمن طويل فقررت المحكمة الأفراج عنه الا أن رئيس المباحث المقدم / محمد شرباشي لم ينفذ قرار الافراج وبعدما تقدم شقيقها الثاني / أمير جرجس بشرى بشكوي للمحامي العام الأول تم القبض عليه هو الآخر واعتقاله بحجة التستر علي شقيقه( ويصا) وكان ذلك بتاريخ 25/3/2003 وحتي الآن لم يتم اخلاء سبيله رغم قرار المحكمة بالافراج عنه مرتين 0

ولما كان حبس المذكور حتي الآن يشكل جريمة احتجاز مواطن بدون وجه حق {المنصوص عليها في المادة 280 عقوبات} فإن المركز يلتمس من سيادتكم التكرم باخلاء سبيل المواطن / أمير جرجس بشري المعتقل منذ 25/3/2003 وحتي الآن بدون اى مسوغ قانوني 0

واذ يثق المركز في عدالتكم فأننا نرجو أن تقبلوا منا خالص التحية والاحترام.

==========================================================

ااستشهاد فتاة قبطية في قرية تلوانة في طريقها إلي الكنيسة بعد اطلاق الرصاص عليها من احد مسلمي القرية 
فى 3 /1/2004 كانت الشهيدة نعمة ملاك شفيق  العمر 19 سنة خادمة بالتربية الكنسية بقرية تلوانة مركز الباجور محافظة المنوفية والدها متوفى لها أخ أكبر منها وأخت تصغرها وتعمل مدرسة دين مسيحي بأجر في مدرسة القرية . 
تلوانة : قرية صغيرة تابعة لمركز الباجور بمحافظة المنوفية . بها مذبح مارمرقس وكان يصلي فيها مرة كل شهر وفى المناسبات وتم رسامة كاهن ( أبونا قزمان ) للقرية وأسس بها التربية الكنسية . 
منذ استقرار الخدمة وبدأت المضايقات علي كل من يذهب إلي الكنيسة من مسلمي القرية الأحداث : يوم الخميس الموافق 12 / 2 / 2004 في حدود الساعة السادسة اصطحبت الشهيدة نعمة أمها وأختها الصغرى وزوجة عمها وبعض البنات للذهاب إلي العشية واجتماع الخميس وبعد خروجها من منزلها بحوالي 100 متر سمع دوي رصاصة ، سقطت نعمة أثناء ذهابها للكنيسة تجمع المارة وتم طلب إسعاف الباجور وذهبت نعمة إلي المستشفي وقام الطبيب بالمستشفي بخياطة الجرح أثر الرصاصة والرصاصة بداخل الرأس وهناك ماتت ، تحفظت المستشفي علي الجثة بغرض أن القتيلة مسمومة و أن أثر طلقة الرصاص ما هو الا من أثر سقطتها علي الأرض . 
تم انتداب الطبيب الشرعي الذي شرح الجثة ولم يجد أي أثر للسم . وشك في إصابة الرأس حيث أن مكان الإصابة خلف الرأس و هو ثقب غائر وبعد أن عمل أشعة علي الرأس واكتشاف الرصاصة تم إخراج الرصاصة من رأس الشهيدة . وهكذا نالت نعمة إكليل الشهادة . 
وبخصوص ما فعلته الشرطة من تجاوزات فحدث بلا حرج حيث تم اعتقال أم القتيلة و أختها و امرأة عمها و أخيها القادم من مدينة العاشر من رمضان أثر سماعه الخبر في التليفون بل تم اعتقال كل أصحاب أخو الشهيدة . تم اعتقال أهل الفتاة التى قتلها المسلمون لمدة خمسة أيام بمركز شرطة الباجور دون إذن نيابة ودون وجه قانوني وقامت المباحث بنهك حرمانية المنزل والمنازل المجاورة الخاصة بالمسيحيين عدة مرات وتدمير كل ما فيه من صور وكتب وسرقة أي مبالغ مالية عثروا عليها في منزل الشهيدة والمنازل المحيطة في المنطقة هذا أثناء وجود الأم والأخ والأخت وزوجة عمها في مركز شرطة الباجور كما تجاسروا إلي تفتيش حقيبة احدي المعزيات وقلبوا محتوياتها في الأرض وقام المخبر بسرقة مبلغ مالي أخر خاص بتلك المعزية . للآن يعيش المسيحيين في القرية برعب شديد . هذا وقد أفاد الطبيب الشرعي أن الرصاصة عيار 9 مللي من أحد المنازل المجاورة . قامت المباحث بمداهمة جميع من لديهم مسدسات بالبلدة وجميع البلاد المجاورة ة أثبتت التحاليل أن المسدس ( آداة الجريمة ) هو ملك لشيخ البلد ويدعي / طلعت الجرف . وهو ابن عم المستشار *** الجرف وقريب الضابط *** الجرف . 
تم القبض علي الجاني قاتل المسيحية وهو شيخ البلد وأسمه / طلعت الجرف وتم تحريز المسدس واعترف القاتل أنه هو من أصابها حين كان يهوش الذئاب بإطلاق عيار ناري في الهواء من فوق سطح بيته ومن أقواله أيضا أنه كان يفرح قليلا أثر رجوع أحد أقاربه من الحج فأطلق عيار ناري من مسدسه في حين أن جميع الأخبار تجزم بأن من قام بهذه الفعله هو ابن المتهم طلعت الجرف . ويدعي اسامة . 
هذا وقد أفاد تقرير الطبيب الشرعي بأن بأن الرصاصة مطلقة علي الفتاة نعمة المسيحية من مسافة 7 أمتار فقط واستقرت في خلفية الرأس . سقط علي أثرها نعمة مغشية عليها وفارقت الحياة حوالي الساعة 8 م في المستشفي . 
كيف يحدث ذلك ؟ ذئاب ! الساعة السادسة مساءا !! و الناس تذهب وتجيء !!! 
ابتهاج بالحج وهو يشير بالمسدس الي أعلي فكيف اتجه المسدس أفقيا !! بل الي أسفل ليصيب رأس الشهيدة . 
أصبح من عميه ينظر الي الحملان كأنها ذئاب وينشن علي الرأس من جهة الظهر . دليلا علي الخسة و الندالة . 
تم اعداد الطبخة جيدا و التحريات ما زالت مستمرة وكله يهون وكل حاجة ها تنحل ان شاء الله . وكلها أمور للتسويف والتأجيل ولا يوجد من يصرخ ويقول انتقم أنت ياالله لهذا الظلم وانطفأت الأحداث كما حدث بالكشح . وغيرها من الأحداث التي تحدث في كل قرية ومدينة بمصر الآن . اما أن يكون الفاعل مجهول أم قتل خطأ وطبعا الاثنين لا يعاقب عليهما القانون المصري العادل . وهذا الطبيب الذي خيط الجمجمة والضحية أمامه مغشي عليها والرصاصة ما زالت في رأسها . اين تعلم هذا الطبيب طبه ألم يري المكان الغائر للرصاصة في مؤخرة الرأس . ومازال القاتل حرا طليقا منتظرا لضحية أخري ليرديها قتيلة ليدخل الجنة أثر قتله للنصاري الفقراء العزل . 

=========================================================

خطف فتاه مسيحيه جديده -- يوم 30/6/2003 تم خطف الآنسة/ نرمين سمعان ابنة السيد/ سمعان صادق اسطفانوس المقيم / شارع 11 عزبة سكينة العوايد – رمل الإسكندرية فقد تم خطف ابنته القاصر/ نرمين من أمام لجنة الثانوية العامة بمدرسة ايزيس الثانوية

========================================================================

http://www.copts.net/arabic/detail.asp?id=184 الإطلاع على وثائق مرض أنجى المختطفة والمغتصبة



فى 4/1/ 2004 يفيد بأن إنجى حلمى جورج لبيب و التى تبلغ من العمر 18 عاما قد تعرضت للخطف بينما كانت تتسوق فى بلدتها المحلة الكبرى بمصر. عندما فشل أهل إنجى فى العثور عليها إتجهوا إلى الشرطة و لكن الشرطة رفضت كتابة محضر لإثبات تغيبها و بعد وقت قصير علمت الأسرة إن إنجى محتجزة لدى فهمى طه محمود و أنها سوف تتحول رسميا للإسلام. 
إنجى البالغة من العمر 18 عاما تعتبر قاصرا و القانون المصرى يمنع تغيير الدين لمن لم يبلغوا سن الرشد. بالإضافة لذلك فإن إنجى تصاب بحالات من الإكتئاب النفسى و قد سبق تشخيص حالتها النفسية طبيا و لدينا تقرير طبى عن حالتها الصحية مقدم من الدكتور حسام الصاوى بتاريخ الخامس عشر من ديسمبر 2003. و يمكنكم الإطلاع على التقرير بزيارة موقعنا www.copts.com 
بدأت عائلة إنجى فى بحث محموم عنها منذ إختفائها فى الرابع من يناير. و بالرغم من توسلات العائلة إلى الشرطة إلا أن ضباط الشرطة رفضوا كتابة محضر بغياب إنجى و فى اليوم التالى تلقت العائلة إتصالا هاتفيا أبلغها أن إنجى موجودة لدى فهمى محمود و إن إعادتها مشروطة بحصوله على مبلغ من المال. و بالرغم من إستعداد العائلة للدفع إلا أنه لم يعيد الإبنة. و عرض محمود عدة مرات بعد ذلك أن يعيد إنجى فى مقابل المال و لكنه لم يفى بذلك فى أى مرة. و بعد عدة محاولات لإستعادة إبنتهم إتجهت العائلة مرة أخرى لطلب مساعدة الشرطة و لكن تكرر رفض مأمور الشرطة محمود محمد حميد كتابة محضر عن إختفاء إنجى. كما رفضت الشرطة طلب العائلة توقيع الكشف الطبى على إبنتهم لتقرير ما إذا كانت قد تعرضت لإعتداء جنسى. 
فى النهاية تمت كتابة محضر رقم 904 لعام 2004 و لكن الشرطة أكدت أن إنجى على وشك التحول للإسلام و أبلغت العائلة أنه فى يوم 19 يناير 2004 سوف يتم تحول إنجى إلى الإسلام رسميا. و حاولت العائلة محاولات مستميتة لتأجيل موعد تحول إنجى القسرى رسميا للإسلام و تم تأجيله إلى الأول من مارس 2004. 
فى هذه الأثناء علمت العائلة أن الشخص الذى يحتجز إنجى هو مستشار مدنى لمأمور الشرطة حميد و ووحدته. و نظرا للعلاقة الوثيقة بين محمود و رجال الشرطة فقد وجدت عائلة إنجى إنفسهم فى مواجهة تلاعب و مراوغة كل من مختطف إبنتهم و رجال الشرطة. 

لم يمر أربعة أيام على نداء الهيئة القبطية الكندية إلى القيادات السياسية في مصر بخصوص ظاهرة خطف واغتصاب الفتيات القبطيات (25/6/2003) حتى نما إلى علمنا أنه في يوم الأحد الموافق 29/6/2003 قام المدعو عبد الله علاء الدين عبد الله من قرية القارة مركز أبو تشت محافظة قنا باختطاف الفتاة المسيحية القاصر/ مريم سرجيوس بسادة، بمساعدة آخرين من أقاربه. 
وكانت هذه الفتاة تعمل بصيدلية كائنة بالدور الأرضي بمنزل الخاطف فقام والد المخطوفة بالاستغاثة بالشرطة لمركز أبو تشت فقامت الشرطة باحتجاز والدها بالمركز وهو محجوز حتى الآن بمركز الشرطة. وفي اليوم التالي تم عرضه على النيابة العامة فقامت النيابة بحجزه أيضا لكي لا يقوم بأي اجراء بحث عن ابنته المخطوفة أو شكوى منه. ومعروف أن الشرطة ومباحث أمن الدولة ينتهجون نفس سياسة الانحياز للخاطفين من أجل أسلمة الفتيات المسيحيات. 

وقد تكرر ذلك في كل حوادث خطف الفتيات التي وصلت إلى علمنا مثل حالة الفتاة المسيحية القاصر (نيفين ملاك كامل) 17 سنة حيث اعترف الخاطف بجريمته أمام كل من رئيس مباحث مركز سمالوط/ إسماعيل بركاوي ومفتش مباحث سمالوط/ إسماعيل كامل حيث قالا لأهلها أن الفتاة المخطوفة لن تعود وسوف تعتنق الإسلام بل هددوا أسرة الفتاة المسيحية بعدم إثارة الموضوع مرة أخرى. 

كذلك حالة الفتاة أنوار صدقي راتب (21 سنة) تم اختطافها فجر الأربعاء 18/6/2003 والمقيمة بنزلة مصطفى مركز ديروط محافظة أسيوط من قبل بعض الأشخاص المعروفين بالقرية والتي سبق لهم اختطافها في شهر مايو عام 1998 وكان كاهن كنيسة الأقباط بقرية أمشول بديروط قد أبلغ السلطات الأمنية بعلمه بوجود نية لخطف الفتاة المذكورة قبل الواقعة بثلاثة أيام إلا أن مباحث أمن الدولة احتجزته لمدة خمس ساعات كاملة مع التنبيه عليه بعدم إثارة الموضوع مرة أخرى. وقد أضاف الشاكي بأنه يتعرض وأسرته للتهديد باختطاف أطفاله إذا ما واصل الإبلاغ للسلطات المعنية.


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

مجهود اكتر من رائع يا مسيا بجد ربنا معاك  وربنا يحمى ولاده


----------



## MARSHIEL (6 نوفمبر 2005)

ربنا يحمى ولاده


----------



## mr.mohamed (9 نوفمبر 2005)

سبحان الله ماالداعي لكره المسلمين ان اعرف بعض الشئ عن ديانتكم بأن الرجل المسيحي المتزوج من الارسوزوكس لا يجوز له ان يطلق او يتزوج مرة ثانية فالبتالي ممكن انه يزني وهذا قد حدث كثيرا ممكن ان يزني مع امراة مسلمه زانيه لم نقل شيئا فأنها زانيه او ممكن ان يزني مع امراة مسيحيه فما المانع انها  مسيحيه انا اوضح فقط انها حوادث هروب حبيبين عاشقين لا اكثر وانتم تهولون ووشكرا 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوكم محمد


----------



## Messias (9 نوفمبر 2005)

الارسوزوكس لا يجوز له ان يطلق 

معلومات خاطئا 





الأرثوذكس يجوز له ان يطلع لعلة الزنا 



او يتزوج مرة ثانية 



يمكن ان يتزوج مره ثانية لو امرأته توفت او تم الطلاق لعلة الزنا 


فالبتالي ممكن انه يزني

هذا ليس قانونا 


انها حوادث هروب حبيبين عاشقين 


ههه لا تعليق


----------

